# ResetPC.TCL - Reset Parental Controls / Locks and Limits



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have purchased a few DTV Tivos that came standard with Parental Controls enabled. I purchased the units for MRV only (not to activate). So, I decided to develop a script that gives a lot of information. I call it ResetPC.TCL. You can:
ResetPC.tcl - Display this help text.
ResetPC.tcl change - Change the current Password.
ResetPC.tcl disable - Disables Parental Controls
ResetPC.tcl display - Displays current Password.
ResetPC.tcl enable - Enables Parental Controls
ResetPC.tcl reset - Remove the Password and
deactivate the Parental Controls.

Simple enough? This does work on all 6.x DTV Tivos. I don't know if it will work on SD tivos. At any rate ResetPC.tcl will not cause any harm because it only reads from MFS. All other options make MFS changes and therefor are unsafe.

Well anyway, the password is stored in /State/LocksLimits. I stumbled upon one day while I was exploring MFS. I origonally wrote the script with the reset feature. It required no parameters 
Enjoy,
Chris


----------

